# jack herer



## Bobo (Dec 2, 2009)

Was on attitude looking and shoping and ive always wanted to try the famious Jack from sensi but was worried bout the $20 a bean price lol. so the question is, is it worth the time $ and effort or if there are better out there


----------



## Locked (Dec 2, 2009)

I hve heard lots of good things about that strain but it is too costly for my wallet....


----------



## Bobo (Dec 2, 2009)

Ya thats what im up in the air about lol. I got some LR 2s that i got from att but im at a time in life where its best not to plant.So built me a new cab and im anxious to grow agin just got to wait till the divorse is final and i get my new place and then its on.


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Not to much expirence with it but herd ol jack loved his haze.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 3, 2009)

I had a friend that grew it in hydro...we were close enough that we were allowed in each others grows...he did a jack herer, that he had to keep bending out of the light and the main cola was the hugest cola I have ever seen....the size of a mans arm....no kidding!  It was very good smoke to...I wish I could remember what that cola weighed.  My buds no longer around to call and ask.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 3, 2009)

Ya thats another thing i was concerned about is the hight. Only built a 2'x4'x6' cabnet so it looks like a wardrobe. That way land lord wont get to suspitious of the box in the corner making noise lol. So was hoping if i do order it a nice scrog might be the way to go


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Dec 11, 2009)

Whether or not it is really that good, I don't know.  I really do want to try.  But the marketing writers for sensiseeds really make Jack Herer sound like the best strain in existence:

FROM SENSISEEDS web site:

The cream of the crops and perhaps the most exquisite ganja you will ever encounter; this strain ranks as the most awarded variety in the history of harvest festivals. Nine awards and counting would be the pinnacle of recognition for any strain, yet Jack Herer manages to go a step further and bears the distinction of being distributed under prescription by Dutch pharmacies as a recognised variety of medicinal-grade cannabis.

Sensis champagne of strains is named in honour of Jack Herer, author of The Emperor Wears No Clothes. Through tireless activism and his landmark book, Jack Herer can take most of the credit for reminding the world that cannabis in all its forms has always been one of humankinds most valuable resources, and that we can literally save the planet with hemp!

The sublime blend of tropical Sativa high and monstrous Indica resin production captured in Jack Herer must be seen and sampled to be believed. At their peak, buds are so thickly smothered with clear trichomes that they appear sugar-frosted or sparkling with dew-drops. This crystal-coating extends to spear-leaves, fan leaves and even to Jacks stems and stalks. 

Plants from seed show favourable variation, due to Jack Herers complex background and delicate balance right at the cusp of Sativa and Indica. Enhanced features from both sides of the family are strongly evident and are expressed in different combinations, allowing growers to select mother plants tailored to their circumstances and tastes. 

Three of Jacks four main phenotypes are heavily Sativa-influenced while the fourth has a growth pattern leaning towards Indica - fast-flowering and relatively compact with a dense, expansive, rounded bud structure thats suited to cash-cropping. Jacks Sativa phenotypes can also produce a good per-metre or per-plant yield when cultivated skilfully, though it is rare for these crops to be sold commercially. Most growers who have watched their succulent, super-sized calyxes swell and mature will be hesitant to sell such buds, and the best Jack Herer is often passed around a select circle of friends - an example of one of those things that money just cant buy.

The trait common to all Jack Herer phenotypes is a dazzling double-edged potency - a stratospheric cerebral high underpinned by a breathtaking body-buzz with seismic power. Smokers should be prepared to feel the earth shake beneath their feet - which can be a very pleasant feeling when your head is firmly in the clouds.


----------



## tester (Dec 11, 2009)

a close friend of mine has 50 jack herer plants going they are an amazing plant i would pay $20 a bean all day long


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 11, 2009)

That sounds amazing.  It's hard to believe, but if it's true, it would be worth it.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Dec 11, 2009)

tester, have you tried Jack Herer?  How does it compare to WW that I see you have growing?  Would you say that one is "better" than the other?  or perhaps only different?

20 USD /bean is ok if you produce seeds from that first crop - from then on they are free, and you never have to buy JH seeds again!


----------



## tester (Dec 11, 2009)

I wouldnt say better i would definatly say different, jack herer had a much nicer happier high with a very smooth fresh taste, white rhino i would say is more of a drunk high with a powerful musky taste. it really depends on what sort of smoke you fancy at the time to be honset one thing i would say jack here can be hard to grow from what ive been told, I tried them both in the dam what a time


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Dec 12, 2009)

tester said:
			
		

> I wouldnt say better i would definatly say different, jack herer had a much nicer happier high with a very smooth fresh taste, white rhino i would say is more of a drunk high with a powerful musky taste. it really depends on what sort of smoke you fancy at the time to be honset one thing i would say jack here can be hard to grow from what ive been told, I tried them both in the dam what a time



Thanks!  I am wondering what makes JH harder to grow than other strains.  good soil, water, light, nutes - that's about all I need to grow any strain.

P.S. - I asked how JH compared to WW - not White Rhino.


----------



## tester (Dec 12, 2009)

oh sorry then JH is in a different league in my eyes.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Dec 12, 2009)

At one point in time in the past. It was all anyone wanted where I was from. And all anyone wanted to grow. 

I think its the best all around bud. Many others to. But everyone has their own opinions.

Thing is though. It is THE legend among plants. Like Donkey Kong or Super Mario Bros with video games.
And like those, like attending a war museum, like giving to charity, or like shagging a really big gal. Its just something everyone should try once.


----------



## tester (Dec 12, 2009)

i have been told there is a strain out called Jack which is a replica of tghe original jack herer but it is alot easier to grow


----------



## leafminer (Dec 12, 2009)

Tester, you might be thinking of Critical Jack Herer by Delicious Seeds (fem, 10.90 UK Pounds) 
Frankly, my own experience with Sensi's Black Domina has been so freaking marvellous that I'd buy any of their beans.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 30, 2010)

A few years back on a few seperate (months apart) occasions i picked up "jack herer" from my guy. no way to be sure if it was truly jack herer, but it was easily some of the best buds ive ever smoked. super resinous. the highs were the type that ill probably always remember. now thats a great high.


----------

